# Download



## Wargamer (Dec 20, 2013)

early today my freind gave to me a copy of a file. The that i recieved was an ISO and while i was moving some of the files to another folder i was also looking at their contents, at which point I found I couldn't change the brightness on my computer through any means. Also the Frame rate any many very small games dropped significantly. Is this do to the files or some other reason does anyone know?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

What did you download from your friend?

Make and model number of your PC?


----------



## Wargamer (Dec 20, 2013)

it was a file of skyrim. my PC is a HP pavilion


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You said you got an ISO, how is that a Skyrim file?

Was the ISO a Windows install ISO?


----------



## Wargamer (Dec 20, 2013)

i personally don't know how my freind got it the way he did. and yes it was a windows install


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sound to me its an illegal download of Windows. Which we will not help you with as it is against forum rules.


----------



## Wargamer (Dec 20, 2013)

alright


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

An ISO is just a large file containing other files, similar to a zip or rar. In this case it sounds like you've been given a pirate copy of the Windows game Skyrim.

Did you run or open any of the game files that you were moving to another folder?

What methods did you use to try and adjust the computer's brightness? Is it a laptop or desktop?

Have you run a virus scan?

Can you tell us more about the games that have dropped framerates, and any other drop in the computer's general performance?


----------



## Wargamer (Dec 20, 2013)

i did attempt to open files in the ISO and I did attempt to launch the game. I have laptop and yes i did run virus scans as well as restoring my computer to a previos point. I attempted to use the designated keys as well as using screen personalization. the games that experinced this reduced frame rate are World of Tanks and TF2 on steam. other than that the computer seems to be running fine.


----------

